# Winegard MV3500 and the new dish network recievers (722)



## MarcAlpena (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a dish installer/tower dog/home theater/etc. My folks have the MV3500 on their motor home. They have dish and a 508 receiver. Now with a new home TV and dish doing away with the old receivers it is time to upgrade to HD. We don't care about HD in the motor home but has any one solved the issues hooking up a dual tuner or Mpeg4 receiver to the mv3500? I have found no one that has actually done it. A plus lnb for the dish would fix it but they don't make one. Any input from experience before I upgrade their system?

Peace,
Marc
Alpena, MI


----------

